# need 250 breaker off of a 400a service panel



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi gang
We are putting in a 150 hp compressor at the plant and I need some help.
I currently have a 400amp GE panel at one end of the plant. The panel won't take a 250a breaker and the take off current is rated at 225A. Can I put a 400a disconnect next to the panel and feed off the top.

Thanks in advance
Harvey


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

It could be done code compliantly assuming the calculated load does not exceed the supply to the panel.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Yep, tap that thing


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Yea thats what I thought, whats the best way?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

just the cowboy said:


> Yea thats what I thought, whats the best way?


Polaris in a trough


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Polaris in a trough


I would agree, without putting my eyes on it. 
400 amp panel probably does not have double lugs on it. 
You could put a 400 a disconnect with double load side lugs and feed your existing panel and your new breaker enclosure off of that. 

Lots of options, but not seeing it I can't suggest the "best" way.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Use the tap rule and put lugs right on the buss to feed a disconnect right next to the panel.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

I just had another thought, price a new panel with the breakers you need in it. Depending on what you need in the panel, it might not cost much more than a single breaker and enclosure.


----------

